# Writing > General Writing >  Help w/term paper

## peego

Prepare a 1750-2450-word research paper that analyzes the influences of race as it relates to your community. Write an autobiography about how human interactions in your community have been racialized or gendered. For the community, you can consider relations within your neighborhood, local government, service groups, clubs, schools, workplace, or any environment of which you are a part. In your paper, be sure to answer the following core questions and provide examples:

· Do members of your community look like you? In what ways do they look the same or different?

· How do leaders within your community treat people who are like you? How do they treat people who are different?

· How do other members of your community treat people who are like you? How do they treat people who are different?

· Do your textbooks/work manuals contain information by or about people like you?

· Do the local media represent people like you? If so, in what ways?

· What are some similarities and differences between you and the people who are in leadership positions in your community? Do you feel minority group interests are represented within your community?

· If you could resolve any inequities within your community, what would you change? How and why?

· Which theories from the text relate to racial or gender issues? Apply these theories to your project.



12 Ensure the following elements are included:

· The thesis addresses racial and gender issues in your local community.

· The content is comprehensive and accurate.

· The paper itself draws on your personal experiences with and opinions about cultural diversity in your community.

· Three sources are used, and one source is a community member, leader, or representative from a local community organization.

· The paper is written in first-person point of view, with an autobiographical approach.

· Textbook theories are applied to your observations.

· Assignment questions are answered.

· The paper includes perspectives from supporting sources.

· The conclusion is logical, flows from the body of the paper, and reviews the major points.

· Paragraph transitions are present.

· The tone is appropriate.

· Sentences are well-constructed.

· The paper, title page, and references follow APA guidelines.

· Rules of grammar, usage, and punctuation are followed.

· Spelling is correct.

----------


## Logos

Hello peego  :Smile:  and how long do _you_ have to write _your_ paper?

----------


## peego

> Hello peego  and how long do _you_ have to write _your_ paper?


i have until july 2. as long it had 1750-2450 words in it

----------


## baddad

Welcome Peego! 

Well, it looks as if the format for the paper is well layed out for you. Its straightforward requisites make your approach easier to decide upon. It is also a great bonus that the paper asks for YOUR experience and observations concerning the matters at hand. Simply note your own reactions, experiences and conclusions you have drawn from your own interactions within the defined environment. What could be easier?? What I don't understand is ...........do you have a particular question concerning this assignment, or just a general difficulty in beginning it?

Don't let the minimum/maximum word count limits bother you overly much. By the time you finish putting to paper your thoughts/facts/observations you will discover that words are abundant, and concise portrayal of your thoughts will easily overwhelm any worries you may have about not being able to fulfull any limits imposed. Good luck my friend.....

----------


## bestseller

I wrote a ton of essays, and I hope I've posted this soon enough, but here it goes:
1) Avoid the use of "I" I did it alot. I know how people respond. I always hear that people keep telling me that I pontificate when I use the word "I" I seriously mean it.
2) Tell it how it is. Be blunt and direct. See this a chance to correct societal inequities by promoting awareness. Don't write for the audience, write for you. The audience can kill writing, even a simple term paper.

----------


## Gifted_Idiot

I too have the same assignment. I could use a little assistance. I am not as clear on the subject matter as peego. help?

----------


## Sitaram

> I too have the same assignment. I could use a little assistance. I am not as clear on the subject matter as peego. help?


If your teacher/professor has give you any instructions, then you should post them for us to review. It is hard to believe that you would be asked to write a paper and not given any sort of instructions or guidelines. And when is your paper due?

I must say, the instructions given to *peego* are breathtaking in their completeness and clarity.

Anyway, *Gifted_Idiot*: please post as much as you can remember about the instructions and guidelines for this paper, including the number of pages in length (how big a paper must it be?) and the date that the assignment is due.

If you are uncertain about these matters, then you should make every effort to approach your teacher and request guidance and advice.

----------


## Gifted_Idiot

my question is, I have not experienced any racial issues in my life. So I will have to write this from another perspective. right?





Prepare a 1750-2450-word research paper that analyzes the influences of race as it relates to your community. Write an autobiography about how human interactions in your community have been racialized or gendered. For the community, you can consider relations within your neighborhood, local government, service groups, clubs, schools, workplace, or any environment of which you are a part. In your paper, be sure to answer the following core questions and provide examples:

· Do members of your community look like you? In what ways do they look the same or different?

· How do leaders within your community treat people who are like you? How do they treat people who are different?

· How do other members of your community treat people who are like you? How do they treat people who are different?

· Do your textbooks/work manuals contain information by or about people like you?

· Do the local media represent people like you? If so, in what ways?

· What are some similarities and differences between you and the people who are in leadership positions in your community? Do you feel minority group interests are represented within your community?

· If you could resolve any inequities within your community, what would you change? How and why?

· Which theories from the text relate to racial or gender issues? Apply these theories to your project.



12 Ensure the following elements are included:

· The thesis addresses racial and gender issues in your local community.

· The content is comprehensive and accurate.

· The paper itself draws on your personal experiences with and opinions about cultural diversity in your community.

· Three sources are used, and one source is a community member, leader, or representative from a local community organization.

· The paper is written in first-person point of view, with an autobiographical approach.

· Textbook theories are applied to your observations.

· Assignment questions are answered.

· The paper includes perspectives from supporting sources.

· The conclusion is logical, flows from the body of the paper, and reviews the major points.

· Paragraph transitions are present.

· The tone is appropriate.

· Sentences are well-constructed.

· The paper, title page, and references follow APA guidelines.

· Rules of grammar, usage, and punctuation are followed.

· Spelling is correct.

----------


## Sitaram

What country and city/town did you grow up in? I ask this so we can get a better idea of what kind of racial/ethnic diversity is in your area. Perhaps you can ask the instructor if it is ok for you to find someone to interview who HAS had such experiences, and then write your paper based on that.

You assignment is so subjective, being based on your own experience, that it is kind of difficult for anyone to "do it for you." (Not that I am implying that anyone could or should "do it for you". How long do you have before the paper is due?

What are these "text book theories" that are mentioned. Do you have special text books? Did you do all the reading assignments?

----------


## LV_Designs

> my question is, I have not experienced any racial issues in my life. So I will have to write this from another perspective. right?


From what the outline states. You can use your own perspective even if you haven't been the target of racial prejudice. Think about your High School....certainly there are members of more than one race in attendance. How are those minority students treated? Did you ever feel badly towards one of them because of stereotypes? Did getting to know someone of a different race change your preconceived opinions? How do other members of your race view members of differing races?

If you approach the essay in this way....you should be able to have more than enough content to finish the essay. 

As stated before.....don't use words like: I, me, you (unless your teacher said otherwise)
Also avoid any words which are vague: it, like, etc.

----------


## Gifted_Idiot

I have 8 weeks to complete this. I have to supply a 8-10 slide poewrpoint presentation to go with it. I am cool with the powerpoint part.

----------


## LV_Designs

> I have 8 weeks to complete this. I have to supply a 8-10 slide poewrpoint presentation to go with it. I am cool with the powerpoint part.



What are you wanting us to help you with? No one here is going to write the term paper for you. If you already know what your power point is going to be you should be able to expand upon it to create your essay.

----------


## Gifted_Idiot

I would not ask anyone to write any paper for me. I am offended that you would entertain that idea. I was just asking for some help as to the subject matter. There are strict limits put on the ppt. I cannot use that as my term paper. Thanks anyway, i will figure it out myself.

----------


## LV_Designs

The outline is fairly straight forward...You really shouldn't need help at all.

----------


## Scheherazade

If you don't have any constructive feedbacks, please feel free to ignore any thread; especially those seeking help.

----------


## CA_lam

:Tongue:   :Tongue:  


> I too have the same assignment. I could use a little assistance. I am not as clear on the subject matter as peego. help?



 :Banana:  
Strange. I also have this same assignment. Are you an online student?

----------


## born2rideharley

Hmmmm... seeing as I am doing the exact same essay, I'd bet that I'm not the only online student here...  :Nod:  Mine is due Sunday and I'm having a bear of a time with it, considering I just moved to this area Jan. 4th and am having a hard time finding the information I need to complete the essay....

Do you have to do the powerpoint presentation for another class as well that pertains to this essay?

----------


## lml

This is definitely an online student assignment as I too have the same assignment a year later. It is difficult to get started on this assignment for some reason even though it is layed out well. I have done very well in this ethics class and have received full credit for each paper I have written, yet I too am procrastinating and having writer's block on this one. Maybe it is the pressure of it being a final and worth 25% of our grade? This assingment should not be delayed if you moved since you are allowed to write from any neighborhood you have lived in. Have you turned your paper in yet? How did you do? Mine is due tomorrow and I have only done my reference list and title page. Sad hugh...the new baby takes up a of my time.  :Confused:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey *peego* and *Gifted_Idiot*, that's an interesting topic you two have to write about.... the guidelines are very clear, though, we don't get this kind of help at my school... no worries, I'm not about to go off on a rant about self-reliance and stuff...
hm, if you have never experienced any racial discrimination, what about gender? 
*Gifted* are you a guy or a lady? if you're a female, you can always write about gender... even if you've not been discriminated against in any obvious way, think about the more subtle ways.... the same goes if you are a guy... males too are under pressure to live up to steretypically male ideas....
are you a member of a minority? if so, you could still write about discrimination against your cultural group even though you haven't experienced it yourself?

hope it helps... feel free to ask for more advice, but please specifiy exactly which part of the instructions is giving your trouble

----------


## ebonysykes

this is my first time posting, i came on the internet to get help in writing a autobiographical research paper that analyzed the influences of race as it relates to my community 1400-1750. my report is due 4/2/06, can anyone help me, my email is [email protected]

----------


## ebonysykes

this is my first time, I need help quick with this same report can you help me.

----------


## krystalstarr

I also have this assignment due in a complete of days. I go to school online aswell. This assignment has stumpted me like many of you here. I think the main reason I have been at a loss for words is because I have not been in the community for to long. I found interviews from community leaders a big help. At first I just got interviews from anyone in the community but they did not provide as much professional help and qoutes as I needed for my paper. Even if you do not use all the people you interview in your paper their insight on the community will help you to see different aspects of this paper. Interview people of different races and background in your community. You need one interview as a source anyways. We really do not think about this kind of thing in our everyday lives unless we have lived in the community for a long time and been extremely involved with the issues. I think many communities would rather keep these issues out of the public eye. My community is made up of more Hispanics than whites and has industries in dairy and agriculture, the main issues are people being underpaid, overworked, with no health care. There are issues here that I have experienced in language needs (me not knowing Spanish) or (them not knowing English). I used these experiences in my paper. I have not started on the power point presentation yet because the paper kind of needs to be completed. Do any of you have suggestions for the presentation? The presentation is supposed to consist of slides and side notes good enough for someone else to do the presentation if you were not able to present it (sence we do not present them online anyways). I am not sure whether I should basically just copy the part of my paper into side notes and then build the slides off of that. Here are the requirements: 
Assignment: Microsoft PowerPoint&#174; Presentation based on the ETH 125 Final Assignment
Recall the differences between academic and business writing as you use the information from your final project for ETH 125 in order to create a slide presentation for a business audience.
• Resources: Appendix A, Chapter 6 (pp. 126-139) and Chapter 16 (pp. 468-483) in Business and Administrative Communication (7th ed.), as well as How to Create PowerPoint Presentations highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0072964464/student_view0/creating_powerpoints.html and Ch. 8-9 in the Business Communication Handbook at the BAC Web site highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/dl/free/0072964464/221386/Chapter_08.pdf and highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/dl/free/0072964464/221386/Chapter_09.pdf
• Due Date: Day 7 [Individual] forum
• Submit the Microsoft PowerPoint&#174; Presentation based on your final project in ETH 125: Cultural Diversity.
Course Syllabus Page 27 COM 215

Any help on the paper or the presentation is appreciated but this is due Sunday Midnight Arizona time March 18th 2007. 
Thank you very much!
Brandie

----------


## mommy2randi

hello Brandie, I also have this assignment and was wondering if you got it completed and if I could review it to get an idea of what exactly to put in my paper.you can email me at [email protected].

thanks, mine is due by may 27th

thanks for your help

----------


## pollito

I need help in this same assignment! Please help

----------


## pollito

mommy2andi I also have the same assignment I need your help.

----------


## espicer24

Help!! I am new to this and I have a autobiographical research paper due sunday and I have no way of knowing where to start...I have to write about race and your community....I live in a very small town in the middle of nowhere in Indiana and the vast majority of it is made up of white americans...there are only two families of african americans and one hispanic family in my town...As for human interactions in my community...we dont have any thing like that...Most people here stay to there selves...Does anyone have any ideas on how to start and where to go from there.....All posts will be appreiciated... Here's the assignment that I have to do...

Prepare a 1400-1750 word autobiographical research paper that analyzes the influences of race as it relates to your community. In your paper, write your first person account of how human interactions in your community have been racialized. Fot the community, you can consider relations within your neighborhood, local goverment, service groups, clubs, schools, workplace, or any enviroment of which you are a part . In your paper, be sure to answer and provide examples for the following core questions:

Do members of your community look like you? In what ways do they look the same or different?
How do leaders within your community treat people who are like you? How do they treat people who are different?
How do other members of your community treat people who are like you?How do they treat people who are different?
Do your texts or work manuals contain information by or about people like you?
Do the local media represnt people like you? If so, in what ways?
What are some similarities and differences between you and the people who are in leadership positions in your community?Do you feel minority group interests are represented within your community?
If you could resolve any inequalities within your community, what would you change? How and why?
Which main concepts from the text relate to race? Apply some of these concepts to your project.

----------


## shlewis29

I too am new to this and I have the same assignment due on Sunday the 23rd, I have no Idea where to begin with either assignment the paper or the power point presentation. If any one still has a copy of theirs that I can see to get an idea of how these are to be done I would greatly appreciate. My email is [email protected]

Thanks
Shana

----------


## csmith0710

I was just wondering if any of you have recieved a copy of someone elses to get an idea of how to start writing this paper. I am a little confused on where to begin and am struggling with the whole thing not to mention the power point that goes along with it. If anyone could help that would be great. my email is [email protected]

----------


## longhorns1

Online student in need of an example of autobiographical research paper. Dont know where to start does anyone have some advice for me. And having to a powerpoint with this assignment as well. Please help if you can just need an example. :Frown:  Due today

----------


## dmoretta

For the essay dealing with race, I suggest reading Black Like Me. The novel is a short yet compelling examination of cultural differences. In the novel, a white man disguises himself as a black man to better understand the African American culture. This short, easy-read novel may provide a new viewpoint to perceive the difficult issue of race from.

----------


## qjtdr

Help with eth/125 
I am stumped and in a rush I was wondering if anyone who has already done the autobiographical research paper would mind allowing me to view it. I assure you I am not interested in plagarising as the assignment needs to pertain to my area I just need to see if I am on the right track. Please help my e-mail address is [email protected] thank you in advance for your time.

----------


## pugsrgods

I also have this assignment and I am struggling with it... Mine is also due sunday well today now and I am having a hard time finding all the information i need too...

----------


## DeeC

I am working on this right now~ any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have come to a stand still with my words.

[email protected]

anyone who has a sample paper will help. I have 1,000 words but I have a loss of words and I am not sure where to go next.

Please help. This is due tomorrow (Sunday)

----------


## amcol5

I have the same assignment due today, but the problem is I do not know how to start it! This is where I am stumped at, I want to draw my audience in but I do not know how with an autobiographical paper. I know how to do the rest of the assignment but I have writers block on the beginning. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance. :Crash:

----------


## Webbers

I also have this same assignment, and it is due tomorrow. I only have the 1450-1700 word essay, no powerpoint presentation. I have gotten the majority of it done. I am stuck on one question that is required within the essay.

*"If you could resolve any inequities within your community, what would you change?
How and why?"*

the rest of the essay is already written. i am just having difficulty with this particular question. I need to better understand how to go about answering it. I am not looking for someone to write this for me, just a little guidance so I can answer this question on my own. thanks in advance, I appreciate your time!

Nevermind, I walked away from the assignment and came back, and I was able to come up with a few things. Hopefully I will get an A on the paper to keep my A in this class. the only important thing is I am finally done with this class.

----------


## LeeLove2

Hi .. mine is also due tomorrow .. I am so glad these nine weeks are over .. it was a tough start for me .. the final is a bit over for me too .. how can we write on how to fix ethnic racial issues, when the economy is so out of control. Hope you were able to finish .. I also was stomp on the "community" question .. :crash:

----------


## angelacoles2001

Hello i have this same paper to do. Have it been done yet?

----------


## henry7304

I have to write the same paper... Reading everyones thoughts so far was helpful. Thanx!

----------

